# Stay or Go



## Miss EMT (Sep 24, 2009)

I need some advice. I am so confused and at this point I really don't know what to do. As I said before I volunteer at my local rescue squad. Well I love that rescue squad and all but there is this one person I can't stand. He is my ex and he is set on making my life miserable. I don't want to be around him, don't want to see him, and I don't want to hear about him. I was thinking about joining another rescue squad which I also love and I won't have to put up with him but it is further away. And then theres the fact I like most people I run with at my local squad. So do I stay or do I go? I don't know what to do. :sad:


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 24, 2009)

well if i were you i would stick it out. unless the other job is just at good or better. but why should you be the one to go? if you really like it there and can avoid him or put up with it. then i say go a head and stay. i have had to work with an ex before not in ems but another job and i stayed cause i liked the job and co workers. but what it comes down to is can u put up with it? my hubby works in ems and if anything happened to us, i would stay i have just as much right to stay as he would and so do u


----------



## medic417 (Sep 24, 2009)

As it is not your job I say go.  Maybe you should post this on your blog to discuss more in depth.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 24, 2009)

what is this blog thing everybody keeps talking about? yet again so confused :blush:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2009)

Make HIS life hell.



Like the ol' war maixim goes:  "Don't die for your country, make the other poor :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: die for his".  Make HIM relocate away from where he loves.  Make HIM suffer.


But that's just me.


----------



## surname_levi (Sep 24, 2009)

medic417 said:


> As it is not your job I say go.  Maybe you should post this on your blog to discuss more in depth.


YOU'RE KILLING MEEEEE :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 24, 2009)

I would like to make him suffer he deserves it but thats not my job. I am on this earth to help people and serve God. God will take care of him.


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 24, 2009)

by making each others lives miserable you then defeat the purpose of focusing your attention on the PT. I say bring it up with HR or whatever you've got. If all else fails... leave... if he follows... then bring the issue up to whoever manages you at your new station and make them aware of the problem.


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 24, 2009)

More chick drama.  Be the adult and ignore him.  It's not paying your bills, so either ignore it or leave.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 24, 2009)

unfortunatly he will never leave me be and it doesn't help that we have to go to school together


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2009)

What is he doing to make your life miserable?

Depending on what it is, there can be legal ramifications...


----------



## Achromatic (Sep 24, 2009)

I would have a word to your HR, or your teachers, especially if you have tangible examples of his activities.


----------



## nomofica (Sep 24, 2009)

This reminds me of high school. <_<


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 24, 2009)

If you have brothers get them to tell him to leave you alone.  If you don't want to do that or don't have brothers then tell your squad commander to have a word with him.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dirty deeds done dirt cheap....


----------



## bunkie (Sep 25, 2009)

nomofica said:


> This reminds me of high school. <_<



Me as well. Be an adult. The public should not have to suffer for whatever the issue is between the two of you. Either take it to the top, ignore it, or move on. Next time, keep work and personal life separate.


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 25, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Me as well. Be an adult. The public should not have to suffer for whatever the issue is between the two of you. Either take it to the top, ignore it, or move on. Next time, keep work and personal life separate.



I dont see anything wrong with a relationship with a co worker. my husband is also a paramedic, and alot of ppl are married or dating with this company. i think it. but you need to do what is going to make you happy and im sure it hasn't or wouldn't effect your or his pt care.


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 25, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> I would like to make him suffer he deserves it but thats not my job. I am on this earth to help people and serve God. God will take care of him.


 
Well that sums it up.-_-


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 25, 2009)

My husband is a paramedic as well and we have been working at the same company for years.  The major difference between your situation and our situation: we're adults.  Our personal life is personal, and our professional life is professional.   You two need to grow up.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 25, 2009)

fiddlesticks said:


> I dont see anything wrong with a relationship with a co worker. my husband is also a paramedic, and alot of ppl are married or dating with this company. i think it. but you need to do what is going to make you happy and im sure it hasn't or wouldn't effect your or his pt care.



It can work. But only with maturity. Until you have that, you shouldn't dip in the work pool, IMHO. 



EMS49393 said:


> My husband is a paramedic as well and we have been working at the same company for years.  The major difference between your situation and our situation: we're adults.  Our personal life is personal, and our professional life is professional.   You two need to grow up.



Perfect example of how it can be done and why it works.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 25, 2009)

Its time to go.  Time to go to a blog.  Why air private dirty laundry on a public forum?


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 25, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> I need some advice. I am so confused and at this point I really don't know what to do. As I said before I volunteer at my local rescue squad. Well I love that rescue squad and all but there is this one person I can't stand. He is my ex and he is set on making my life miserable. I don't want to be around him, don't want to see him, and I don't want to hear about him. I was thinking about joining another rescue squad which I also love and I won't have to put up with him but it is further away. And then theres the fact I like most people I run with at my local squad. So do I stay or do I go? I don't know what to do. :sad:


 
Just as I told you on the thread where you wanted to wear a skirt to work as an EMT...*get your priorities straight*!

Do you want to be an EMT and focus on the patient or do you just want everything in your life to be a soap opera?

Many of us have faced interpersonal conflicts at work but have managed to see past them since our job and patient care are our priorites when at work.  

If you can not get past all these personal issues, you would probably be better in a profession where a patient is not there to distract you from the issues you feel most important.


----------



## Medic One (Sep 26, 2009)

Move on and once again DO NOT MESS WITH ANYONE YOU WORK WITH AGAIN.....

GO to the other service or have a sit down with him and the HR Director to get something worked out between you two....I mean just tell him and everyone else to grow up we are all adults here right.


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 26, 2009)

bunkie said:


> It can work. But only with maturity. Until you have that, you shouldn't dip in the work pool, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> well ive been married 3 years and have no problems and theres lots of young ppl that date while in paramedic school. maybe its easier to understand once you are actully  in the field and know what its like to date a co worker.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2009)

fiddlesticks said:


> bunkie said:
> 
> 
> > It can work. But only with maturity. Until you have that, you shouldn't dip in the work pool, IMHO.
> ...


----------



## medic417 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> fiddlesticks said:
> 
> 
> > I know what it's like to date a coworker, and if you're not lucky enough for it to work out, it can be ugly and awkward, especially if one of the two is immature and holds grudges.
> ...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Sasha said:
> 
> 
> > I did not hold a grudge I just said you were wrong.  Let it go already.
> ...


----------



## thowle (Oct 2, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> unfortunatly he will never leave me be and it doesn't help that we have to go to school together



Kill Him..... accidental overdose of.. adenosine? h34r:


----------

